# New Record Wiper at Willard



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

The DWR just reported a new record wiper out of Willard Bay yesterday. 10 lbs 2 ounces. 19.75 inches in girth. Beating the old record of 9 lbs and 12 ounces.

I don't know the person who caught it but congrats to the lucky guy who caught that monster!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

jwalker said:


> The DWR just reported a new record wiper out of Willard Bay yesterday. 10 lbs 2 ounces. 19.75 inches in girth. Beating the old record of 9 lbs and 12 ounces.
> 
> I don't know the person who caught it but congrats to the lucky guy who caught that monster!


+1


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! Awesome.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got the e-mail from a dear friend indicated it was his cousin who caught the fish...CONGRATS and BIG HIGH FIVES to the angler.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6008.106346.136959382981749&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! This is the year of new records. Oh yeah!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow that's awesome.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope to find his twin brother this weekend.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

forget his twin  go find his momma   

Awesome catch for sure!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Behemoth


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice! This is the year of new records. Oh yeah!


That is why I support some additional waters being managed for trophy fishing. I agree that we need put and take fisheries, but Utah has a lot of locations with a lot of potential for big fish. One is Scofield, I am thrilled they took away the 8 fish limit and put slot limits in place. We are already seeing the results of it.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

jer said:


> forget his twin  go find his momma
> 
> Awesome catch for sure!


Not to be too technical, but his momma doesn't live in Willard. :lol:

Congrats to the angler. Very nice fish.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't imagine catching one that big. As hard as the smaller ones fight I'm afraid I don't have any fishing poles that could handle the battle of a big one! Congrats to the fisherman!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Dodger said:


> Not to be too technical, but his momma doesn't live in Willard. :lol:


Truth  spoke without fully thinking :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome. What a hog! Caught from shore, too. I bet that most years this would still be a bit early for them.

That's definitely some motivation for me to go after some nice wipers this year.


----------

